# newbie from PA area



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

hello everyone
newbie here from SE PA
have been snowboarding for 2-3 years
looking to find out helpful info on gear and accessories 
also looking for places to check out within a 6hr drive of SE PA


----------

